# In search of puppy...



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm trying to help someone find a GSD to adopt. She would much rather adopt than go to a breeder, but they are set on a puppy and it's hard to find pups in rescue. The would prefer a male, 6 months or younger, not a long coat, and preferably black/tan or black/red. They live in Michigan, but are willing to drive a reasonable distance (the dog they were interested in was in wester Illinois but was adopted already, each dog they find gets adopted before they have a chance).

I've done a home visit with tons of paperwork for them which pre-approved them for a few rescues, but still no pups available.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello What about Hero the puppy that had problems with his front legs. He is okay now and his update is in the rescue and where are they now forumn. Bev is his foster mother
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=625232&page=1#Post625232


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Brightstar usually has puppies. http://www.brightstargsd.org/


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10469479








Dusk is a very playful one year old German Shepherd dog. He loves to play with Tennis balls and he will catch them in his mouth. He will chase them and will need a fenced in yard. He knows sit. He's good with other dogs. Due to him being so active and a big guy, Dusk needs to go to a home with an experienced and active owner. If you are active and would like to burn off some energy with Dusk. Come meet him today. He's looking for an active family. He is in the Calhoun Co. animal shelter, Battle Creek, MI


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

Generally, getting a puppy (particularly a full-blooded GSD) from rescue means that the adopter waits. We've had adopters wait as long a 7-8 months because they wanted a puppy. I suggest picking a good, reputable, professional rescue and get on their waiting list for a puppy. The wait will be worth it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe they'll consider an adult. They asked me a lot about my dogs, who were adopted at 3.5 years and 1.5 years. I think she was amazed at all the things I have done and will do with Kenya and that she was almost 4 when I got her. Honestly I never really thought about it. To me a dog is a dog, and anytime I don't have to deal with potty training, crate training, and teething is just an added bonus! I didn't want to press the issue because they are already on the right track by trying to adopt rather than purchase and they are willing to wait. They do not strike me as people who will "impulse buy" based on cuteness factor. The bond is really important to them.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

If they're willing to adopt from a shelter and don't mind a drive, there seem to be a lot of puppies including purebreds in OH, KY, GA etc. If they want one from a rescue (which I'd recommend) they may wait longer but totally worth it and they're certainly out there. 

If they're willing to consider dogs in the 6-18 month range, there seem to be A LOT of those available. 

We got Grace at 11 months and Leo at 8 months which was fine, but honestly, the dogs I get in as real adults (say over 2 years) are SO wonderful to deal with. You completely bypass all the crummy stuff just like you say. The easiest dog I've ever owned as my Husky/Shepherd mix who I adopted at 4 years. 

If they're worried about an older dog not bonding with them, we can bombard them with stories about how that could not be further from the truth!









I foster mostly adult dogs and sometimes within hours of their arrival but always within a couple days, it's like I've got a new shadow. I also foster a lot of seniors (I've got a soft spot) and they bond like nobody's business. If anything, I really think bonding is intensified when you get a dog as an adult. 

But either way, there seem to be so many Shepherds in need of help, they should be able to find anything they're looking for if they're a little flexible about time and distance. 

Glad they've got you helping!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI'm trying to help someone find a GSD to adopt. She would much rather adopt than go to a breeder, but they are set on a puppy and it's hard to find pups in rescue. The would prefer a male, 6 months or younger, not a long coat, and preferably black/tan or black/red. They live in Michigan, but are willing to drive a reasonable distance (the dog they were interested in was in wester Illinois but was adopted already, each dog they find gets adopted before they have a chance).
> 
> I've done a home visit with tons of paperwork for them which pre-approved them for a few rescues, but still no pups available.


Here is a Mom and her baby in need of a home - hoping they get pulled from Ga shelter before it's too late


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

Lies,

It depends on *why* they're wanting a puppy. Many people are under the mistaken belief that a dog won't bond with them unless they get it young.

I can provide hundreds of testimonials (probably including you) that this is a misconception. In fact, my experience is that the adults often bond more strongly because they've been to **** and back. They know what their life *could* have been and are grateful for having a warm, dry place to sleep, a bowl of food on a regular basis and free access to water. 

They also need to understand that puppies become adolescents. Adolescents can be very difficult to deal with, which is why they seem to make up the majority of dogs that are getting dumped in doggie jails. I always tell people that the puppy stuff isn't nearly as bad as the adolescent period. It's like having a middle school child (or junior high school, depending on your area) in your house. They can be stubborn, rebellious, seem to have forgotten every manner you ever taught them, clumsy and generally obnoxious. Adolescence, especially 8-14 months, is the worst chewing period for a dog, too, because that's when their head and jaw muscles are developing. If I had a choice, I would take an adult just to avoid adolescence, not because of the potty training and cutting teeth, which is really easy to handle in comparison.

The added bonus is that they can assess an adult's temperament. In Michigan, we see some really great dogs, but then we see some beautiful, but insane (and not in a good way) dogs. If your friends get an adult, they don't have to wait months to figure out which theirs is.

If it were me (and if you ask ANY rescuer, I think you'd get the same answer), I'd take a 3-4 year old dog if I were shopping for another. To me, a good, stable 3-4 year old is the perfect age for adoption.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think they want a pup b/c they want the "full" experience. Their other dog they got at 8 weeks and enjoyed having him as a puppy. He had health problems as he got older and they want to avoid that for as long as possible. I think the bonding thing was part of it, but I told them about my dogs.

Personally, I don't know that I'll EVER have a puppy, but I'd rather help them find a pup then push the adult thing and find out they went to one of the crappy breeders around here.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

PS your dog looks so sweet


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

http://rmn.craigslist.org/pet/603833575.html

I am not sure if it's gone but I saw this one. Good Luck


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ToFree24
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LiesjeI'm trying to help someone find a GSD to adopt. She would much rather adopt than go to a breeder, but they are set on a puppy and it's hard to find pups in rescue. The would prefer a male, 6 months or younger, not a long coat, and preferably black/tan or black/red. They live in Michigan, but are willing to drive a reasonable distance (the dog they were interested in was in wester Illinois but was adopted already, each dog they find gets adopted before they have a chance).
> ...


This pup was adopted & Mom was rescue


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI think they want a pup b/c they want the "full" experience. Their other dog they got at 8 weeks and enjoyed having him as a puppy. He had health problems as he got older and they want to avoid that for as long as possible. I think the bonding thing was part of it, but I told them about my dogs.
> 
> Personally, I don't know that I'll EVER have a puppy, but I'd rather help them find a pup then push the adult thing and find out they went to one of the crappy breeders around here.



** Cute 8 month old posted in Urgent area- here is web link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10419528


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

There was also a long-haired youngster listed in non-urgent that was in Lansing, MI.

Lies,

If they don't want to wait for their chosen rescue to find one for them, you might want to lurk in the Urgent or Non-Urgent sections, scour the CraigsList in your area and watch Petfinder.

There are advantages/disadvantages to that. If they get one directly from a shelter or doggie jail (or sometimes even an owner surrender), they will often have to deal with the "shelter crud" -- respiratory infections, ear infections, worms, STINK to high heaven, and risk that the pup contracted something worse (i.e. distemper or parvo). However, shelter fees are less than rescue adoptions, but they would be on their own for vaccinations, spay/neuter, etc. and if it doesn't work out, don't ask the shelter for any help.

Going through a rescue may require more time, but the pup will be healthy, vaccinated, spayed/neutered, microchipped, CLEAN, and behaviorally evaluated. If it doesn't work out, the rescue (assuming they're working with a reputable, professional rescue organization) will be there with resources to help work through the issues or to take the dog back.

I know my opinion is biased, but I would encourage them to pick a rescue that they like and get on their waiting list.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

From my daughter. These pups are at the Wisconsin Humane Society in Milwaukee. You might also search on White Pups GSD Rescue, also in Wisconsin.

This is a litter of shepherd mixes going up for adoption today. As you can see why, I really like darcy! 

To view the pups search on wihumane.org





Angela Speed

Community Relations Manager

Wisconsin Humane Society

4500 W. Wisconsin Avenue

Milwaukee, WI 53208


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

Lies,

I know this isn't a "puppy" puppy, but he's only 9 months old, which means he still has a TON of playfulness, but he's potty trained, crate trained, etc.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=628911&page=1#Post628911


----------

